# Deep dropping 2-26-10



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

It was a beautiful dayon the GOM. We met Gene of team recess at orange beach with hopes he could teach a group of rag tag fisherman the basics in deep dropping. We left the dock at 700 and headed off shore with high hopes. We jigged up a couple of aj's and decided it was time to try our hand at deep dropping. Hooks baited, and weights in the water the reels were sent down to ~650ft for the first drop. Itr didn't take long and we had our first snowy hit the deck. 










Not too much laterJoe hooked into a trophy yellowedge. 










They bite was slow but steady and we managed to get a couple of longtail sea bass for the box.










We stayed at it and caught some blue line tiles, and one barrel fish I muscled up from 775ft on conventional tackle and a jig.

Here are a couple of the better fish of the day and a parting shot of the fishbox.



















We couldn't of done it without genes knowlege, patience and willingness to share to our group. we truely appreciated all you did for us gene. Final tally was 14 grouper to 22 lbs, 7 tiles, 3 longtails, and a barrell fish. Cant wait to go again soon!!!!


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

nice :takephoto


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get some in the box.....never fails! Good job and congrats!:letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome day of fishing! congrats guys! Gene should get his own fishing show!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a great box of fish for a few rookies.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THATS A LOT OF GOOD EATS RIGHT THERE!!:clap I BET THAT WAS FUN PULLING THAT BARRELFISH UP ON CONVETIONAL GEAR. LOOKS LIKE A GOOD DAY WITH LOTS OF SMILING FACES.


----------



## Joseph34306 (Dec 8, 2007)

Great report man. What kind of Electric Reels are yall using?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Isaac and Crew It was my pleasure to be invited to go fishing with You and the Crew. The bite was not on fire, but we did pick away for a load of groupers. That was the first time that I had seen a barrelfish hit a jig at 775 feet. Good job on that one. The seas were calm the conversation was good and a few fish in the box. Plus some good memories with new friends. Capt.Gene Team RECESS


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job guys that is some fun stuff gean is the man he knows how to get them. jeff


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job guys.....


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *fishsticker (2/27/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> one barrel fish I muscled up from 775ft on conventional tackle and a jig.




Congrats on that one! Pretty work. I love catching weird stuff on jigs.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Gene and Tim, definitely a class act on ya'lls behalf, looks like you made someones day along with future trips.


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

looks like you guys had a blast. Nice catch


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great to see Gene helping you out!!! thanks for sharing the pic's!! :claplooks like you all had a good time and have some very fine eating too


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT report...

Question for Gene... what is your "starting" weight for deep dropping?2 pounds, 5 pounds? What is the upper limit when it just gets too hard?

Jim


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *jim t (2/27/2010)*GREAT report...
> 
> Question for Gene... what is your "starting" weight for deep dropping?2 pounds, 5 pounds? What is the upper limit when it just gets too hard?
> 
> Jim


 Jim we use 3# .But handling of the boat is very important and understanding bottom currents. I have been on boats that can not get a bait on the bottom in 700 feet using 8# without alot of angle. Our limit of depth for now is around 900 feet with 3#. Another reason we try and limit our weight to 3# is that it is easyer to pull 3# vice 5 or 8 # back up. If we do not have electrics aboard we will rig up a 3 hook rig and use 20 oz., down to as deep as 650 feet using spinners or torque 200. Gene


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Gene,

Thanks, My single inboard is hard to "hover". I'll start at 3 pounds and add slowly.

You guys have it down to a science... I'll be happy with a couple keepers.

GREAT info!!!

Jim


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, guys that looks like some fine eating and as always hats off to Capt Gene for being who he is, and passing on the knowledge. Great job to the crew. 700 feet on conventional. Oh my aching body.


----------

